# Used car prices



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

We have considered bringing a car with us when we move to Cyprus however it would seem that it would cost in the order of £2000 GB to do so when shipping, registration, Mot, road tax etc is taken into account ( as I will be moving as a Retiree I believe I can escape Excise duty which would make importing a car out of the question).
I have of course read many times of the high cost of buying used cars in Cyprus but never seen anything by way of how much higher than UK.
I wonder if the higher cost of buying a car there on the open market justifies bringing one over? or given the above costs does it really even out?
Can anyone give an estimate as to how much higher a car would cost in Cyprus as compared with UK perhaps in percentage terms
thanks in anticipation
Chris G


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Chris

I was used to going down the auction and cutting out the middle man in the UK and all my cars were always second hand (the best bargain I managed to pick up was a five year old car for 45UKpounds (OK it was a Lada estate, but it ran for years)! There are no such bargains to be had here, be prepared for very high second hand prices. We searched for a decent second hand car, and the best deal we could pick up after weeks of searching was a Rav 4 (10 years old and albeit in imacculate condition) for 7800UKpounds - that was a couple of years ago and maybe the economic crisis has knocked some sense into the market, but people seem very reluctant to lower prices. My sister-in-law was selling a 20 years old clapped out BMW sports saloon - it's been on the market for about six years - she's asking 3000UKpounds and won't budge on the price - she will doubtless sell it eventually. This stubborn stance on prices has kept them high. It seems to be an accepted part of the way of things, like low wages. Hopefully someone else on the forum can give more positive news on current prices.


----------



## jeanor (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Chris
I tried to send you a site to check for second hand cars but this site would not allow me to.If you google bestcypruscars you will find the site which I think you will find very useful.

Cheers Norman.


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

used car prices are absolutely crazy,

I have a 15 yr old Mazda which was a bargain at 1000 euro in the last week I have seen

1, 1994 landrover disco a total shed at 7800 euro
2, 1996 (ish) Rav 4 falling to bits and very dirty inside 5000 euro
3, 1991 Suzuki vitara - Nice condition but 3500 euro
4, 1996 SWB Pajero - again good but 7500 euro
5, 1990 LWB pajero - nearly 300k KM 2500

Think carefully and look for as many dealer web sites as poss to gauge prices there is also a Cyprus auto trader web site. 

Good Luck


----------



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

*used car prices*

Hi kymonas, thanks for the info, gosh that is high, 5yr old rav4's can be had in UK for less than 5k GB so perhaps stumping up 2k to bring a car over is a sensible idea especially given that the UK market would mean taking a serious hit when selling.
Norman thanks for the site info, I'll certainly have a look at that.
Thank you both
Chris G


----------



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

*used car prices*

Thanks Miles/Sue,
At those sort of prices spending a couple of thou to bring a car over is looking much more attractive although the hassle BabsM seems to have had importing a car with the documentation involved is a little offputting, probably worth the effort though.
Chris G


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

chrisgarner said:


> Thanks Miles/Sue,
> At those sort of prices spending a couple of thou to bring a car over is looking much more attractive although the hassle BabsM seems to have had importing a car with the documentation involved is a little offputting, probably worth the effort though.
> Chris G


It wasn't that much of a hassle. If you are just bringing a car over and intend to pay the duty then just buy it 6months before you come, keep all the documentation and put it on a Ro-Ro ferry . 

If you want to get the car duty free then its a question of knowing what paperwork is required and following it to the letter. If a specific document is needed don't question it, just ask how many copies!!!! The purpose of my documenting what we did was to inform, not to frighten people off!


----------



## dannyd (Feb 10, 2009)

BabsM said:


> It wasn't that much of a hassle. If you are just bringing a car over and intend to pay the duty then just buy it 6months before you come, keep all the documentation and put it on a Ro-Ro ferry .


As far as I know if you intend to pay the duty, you dont have to have had the car for 6 months before you come to cyprus.


----------



## dannyd (Feb 10, 2009)

Used car prices seem outrageous in Cyprus! Is it the same for smaller cars?

I have looked at bringing over a Renault Clio, 1.4 model, 2001 reg.

I have worked out that it will cost me roughly 2800 euros total for the car, roll on/roll off ferry, customs clearence, import duty and registration.

However I am not too sure if it is worth it, I dont know what sort of price I would be paying for the same sort of car in cyprus. Does anyone know?

Cheers

Danny


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dannyd said:


> Used car prices seem outrageous in Cyprus! Is it the same for smaller cars?
> 
> I have looked at bringing over a Renault Clio, 1.4 model, 2001 reg.
> 
> ...


For a Clio or similar car of that age you would pay between 3 and 4K depending on condition.


----------



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

*used car prices*

Hello BabsM,
Yes I do realise that your article is intended to aquaint us with the importation procedure and in fact it is extremely helpful as I didn't know that documentation proving ownership, insurance, tax etc had been in force throughout ones ownership of the vehicle in UK was required and not just for the statutory 6 months prior to importation. I considered I had researched the subject thoroughly but hadn't come across that requirement anywhere. It does pose something of a problem as I, like many others, don't habitually retain expired vehicle documents.
It does seem though that there are quite a few bureaucratic hoops to jump through after customs clearance mainly involving registration.
On a second point, I know that, as a retiree seeking exemption from excise duty I would not be permitted to take up any paid employment which is fine however I've read somewhere (forgotten which site now and can't find it again) that this restriction on paid employment also applies to any member of ones family !! Does anyone know if this is correct?
And now it gets a little complicated, if the answer is yes would a partner (we are not married) be considered in the same light?
Thanks in anticipation
Chris G


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

chrisgarner said:


> Hello BabsM,
> 
> On a second point, I know that, as a retiree seeking exemption from excise duty I would not be permitted to take up any paid employment which is fine however I've read somewhere (forgotten which site now and can't find it again) that this restriction on paid employment also applies to any member of ones family !! Does anyone know if this is correct?
> And now it gets a little complicated, if the answer is yes would a partner (we are not married) be considered in the same light?
> ...


Yes it is true. That requirement is on a number of the forms we have received and also the final letter granting exemption. If I remember correctly it also applies to anyone else in your household so it would include your partner. 

Yes, the whole process is like jumping through hoops ... I'm sure its deliberate so that only the determined bother to apply! What I found irritating was that the rules seemed to change according to whoever you spoke to. So who knows? The way we did it will probably be outdated by the time the next person tries it!


----------



## AnnieG (Feb 25, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Yes it is true. That requirement is on a number of the forms we have received and also the final letter granting exemption. If I remember correctly it also applies to anyone else in your household so it would include your partner.
> 
> Yes, the whole process is like jumping through hoops ... I'm sure its deliberate so that only the determined bother to apply! What I found irritating was that the rules seemed to change according to whoever you spoke to. So who knows? The way we did it will probably be outdated by the time the next person tries it!


Hi, can anyone clarify this??

I am hoping to move across in the next year with my husband and stay with my mother who has space in her home for us near paphos (save us having to pay rent). She has a duty free car, however, both my husband and myself would need to work to make sure we have enough money to live. Will us having to work affect her duty free status for her car??

Thanks in advance

Annie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

AnnieG said:


> Hi, can anyone clarify this??
> 
> I am hoping to move across in the next year with my husband and stay with my mother who has space in her home for us near paphos (save us having to pay rent). She has a duty free car, however, both my husband and myself would need to work to make sure we have enough money to live. Will us having to work affect her duty free status for her car??
> 
> ...


My neighbour is retired and has a duty free car. Her son and daughter in law live with her and he works but it has not affected her status for her car.
It think it affects your partner but not retired parents.


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

We brought our car over in August and are claiming duty free on the basis that we have income from the UK. We read all the information about the stuff you needed to provide and my partner went to Nicosia with a massive folder. He had everything, apart from our children's passports!!! So we had to go back a week later, now we are waiting for the letter. 

I hadn't realised that as a partner, I can't work in Cyprus if we want to retain the duty free status. After six months of being full-time mum but with children at school, I was thinking of looking for something part-time. I suppose I now have an excuse not too, maybe I should volunteer instead?


----------

